# S.S Elginshire



## Thrall (Nov 15, 2008)

Hi All!
I am keen on contacting anyone who has an interest in the sailing ship "Elginshire" which was built 1889 in Dumbarton, Scotland and sailed under the flag of the Scottish Shire Line until broken up in Wilhelmshaven in 1923. I have some information on her and some pictures including the official painting commissioned from W.H.Yorke, which I inherited as my great uncle, Robert Alexander was her first captain.

Looking forward to hearing from anyone interested or having a connection with the "Elginshire".

Thrall


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

The Barque ELGINSHIRE was not owned by Scottish Shire Line (Turnbull, Martin) but by Thomas Law & Sons.

She was launched on 17th May 1889 by Berrill, Stenhouse & Co.Ltd as their yard No. 46 of 2,084 tons.

1923 saw her being laid up in Milford Haven for a period prior to being sold for demolition.

This info was contained on the Clydesite shipbuilding database and there is also a photo.

Scottish Shire Line did have an steamer ELGINSHIRE completed in 1882 but lost in 1890.


----------



## Thrall (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks BillH. Yes that was a slip of my finger with the Scottish Shire Line. There is a considerable number of photgraphs of the ship on line, including one from Tacoma which shows the captain´s cabin or mess, not sure what it was called. There is an harmonium and customary rack for glasses in gimbals above the table. A different world to the life described by Neil Campbell in "Shadow and Sun"; he wrote an excellent book about his time before the mast on the Elginshire.

Thrall


----------



## RosePoint (Mar 27, 2012)

*Elginshire*

my grandfather, who wrote under the pen name Stanley McShane, wrote about the elginshire--loved the ship--and made several paintings of it. I have other paintings and the story contained in his book, "Lucky Joe" as well. would be interested in getting add'l info.


----------



## solstice (Apr 2, 2013)

Hello> I am also interested in the ship Elginshire. My grandfather sailed in her and kept a picture in his house. His name was Thomas Ogilvy and he too became a ships captain. I am aware that some of my information has got confused; I understood the Elginshire was his ship, but his name does not appear as a captain of this one. It seems that the ship Elginshire which ran aground near Australia was a different ship so some of my beliefs are confused.


----------



## Morwenna (Apr 18, 2014)

I believe my grandfather George Baillie (born 1884) served as an apprentice on the Elginshire. I have a photo of what looks like a group of apprentices, the cook and one or two others, on board and a watercolour George Baillie did of a sailing ship (which might well be the Elginshire). My mother described the ship as being 'Hogarth or Shire Line'.


----------



## Peter Hatton (Mar 2, 2021)

Dear Knowledgeable Folk......if anyone still checks these posts?
I am researching my Grandfather's history and am particularly interested in the voyage he made on the Elginshire.
As interpret his Royal Navy records....he joined the navy on 18 July 1908 as a 19 yo. It seems that within a few weeks, he had been assigned to a 15 month journey round the horn on the Elginshire.
I am confused because the Elginshire was a Merchant vessel, but he was in the Royal Navy?
I am but an ignorant landlubber myself and wondering if anyone out there can elucidate.......did the RN perhaps assign new recruits to train under sail on such merchant vessels?
Anyway, thanks for any help anyone might be able to be.
All the best
Peter


----------

